# Giant Plakats



## k_rodgers33 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello all, Just wanted to know if any one is breeding or keeping any giants in the USA. I'm in and around the Cincinnati, OH area. Be interested in talking to some folks close by. Thanks:fish:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

You know if a posts not answered after a while... you may think its in a wrong section.


----------



## Matty (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah wrong section but it's ok. Try to Private Message an administrator or super mod to chnage it for you. And ofcourse. WELCOME TO FISH FORUMS!! Hope you like your stay here. Also, Happy Holidays!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Plakats are bettas. Check http://www.bettysplendens.com
Victoria is in the Cincinnati area and might be able to help you locate some.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I thought it was in the correct section! What were you talking about, Nam?  Just kidding...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

i thought we had that trading section. but oh well


----------



## Matty (Dec 25, 2006)

exactly, I sorta knew this was sort of right, sort of wrong but its ok


----------

